# New England Get together



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

Me and a few other guys in the area would like to have some sort of a get together. Looking to see who is interested. If you are please respond and let me know so I can put this together. Most likely it will happen after the holidays, but maybe before if we can swing it.


thanks guys and girls.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Depending on timing im down for a meet. After more people respond lets get a plan


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*come on*

bump,

i'll keep you posted BOSS man


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

I suppose I could make an executive appearance ...let me know
James


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

hey did anyone know that landscape co that run over the kid on the bike
the otherweek ?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I am there just give me a time and place.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

when and where? I will make it


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

I may be interested. If it ever snows so i can afford gas to get there. wirenut I know of the co. they are a couple towns away from me. The girl was in 4th grade, very unfortunate and upsetting.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes they did relese his name it was in our local paper. He was part owner of the family run company. The truck required a class B CDL license which he did not have. The company was from Mansfield, MA. I guess he figured he was a cop so he wouldnt get caught driving without the proper licence but he did. Its just unfortunate that this is the way it had to happen.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

They said on the news that it was a off duty cop from a neighboring town driving the truck, but they won't release his name
bob


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I maybe up for a gathering if i,m not busy welding, that idea sounds cool.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Might be interested, depends on where and when........


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

yeaaa, im deffinatly in! :bluebounc :bluebounc :bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*waiting*

just waiting to hear back from someone about some different locations... then as soon as i know i will post a date and get the ball rolling


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Keep us posted 
i also need help finishing putting together our new F550


----------



## big dave (Nov 17, 2006)

im down for some sort-o-party just let me know when and where



big dave

 :yow!:


----------



## millratf250 (Nov 15, 2004)

i may have time to go


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Mike whats the status for this get together?


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*problem*

okay so here is the hold up, basically we need someone to host the party... i cant do it at my house (grandmother wont let me) so once we find a location we will be good to go.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

just meet at a local restrant on a off night or just call ahead a few days.

I do have a heated shop but I'm in the middle of no were in NE CT.

Well later,

Dan


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm good for next week except for tuesday and wednesday...... and i can't host it, parents won't let me


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

daninline;340385 said:


> just meet at a local restrant on a off night or just call ahead a few days.
> 
> I do have a heated shop but I'm in the middle of no were in NE CT.
> 
> ...


Wow man, your way up in that corner huh!?


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

daninline;340385 said:


> just meet at a local restrant on a off night or just call ahead a few days.
> 
> I do have a heated shop but I'm in the middle of no were in NE CT.
> 
> ...


Thompson is very nice. I used to go to the raceway every Thursday.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Ya I am kind of out of the way up here but it's great, it's great to go outside at night and not hear any cars and see the stars  

I live less then a mile from the track good thing there is a hill in the middle of me and the track.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I,ll host the party/get together at my shop shop in stoneham mass. Just get a count together and a date and will get this ball rolling .Let me know guys.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*sweet*

sounds good to me, pm me with your phone# and we can plan this thing out....

anyone have a perferred date? what about next friday the 29th or that saturday night the 30th?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

hey mike did you get my email? I wanna see that sig posted on here


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

mike33087;340858 said:


> sounds good to me, pm me with your phone# and we can plan this thing out....
> 
> anyone have a perferred date? what about next friday the 29th or that saturday night the 30th?


saturday is better!! definitely try for that!!!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Any day works for me..


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Saturday night Will work for me hopfully, I will be in NH during the day. Or Friday whatever.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Okay so Saturday Dec 30. 4-7pm at my shop i,m located at 35 pomeworth st stoneham mass anyone coming hit this tread back so i can make a count for food/refreshments.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm in unless something sudden comes up......like snow!!!!


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

i hope we get some soon where off to a horrible start again this year.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

I just noticed this thread last night but I'll be in and I can bring some food also but the head count is good idea. Adams, I think Rick also (cat320) will be going.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Count me in (now that we have a plan dose that meen it will snow now? )


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

theplowmeister;341304 said:


> Count me in (now that we have a plan dose that meen it will snow now? )


SHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

JD PLOWER;341303 said:


> I just noticed this thread last night but I'll be in and I can bring some food also but the head count is good idea. Adams, I think Rick also (cat320) will be going.


jd he will be there he was at my x-mas party last night at the shop he is a good guy:salute:


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*im in*

i'll be there... im pretty sure i can get blue line enterprises to go with me too.... i'll definity bring some food as well.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

i'll bring the beer!!! JK, ill definitely bring something though!


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I will be there, post up what you need or a who's bringing what list.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok heres the list i,ll update it again.I,ll get a cold cut platter and rolls.
Plowmeister-i,ll let you know
Jd-6-folding chairs
cat320-2bags ice
mcwland-1-12packsoda
mike33087-ice2bags
Joe d-soda1-12pack


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

ADMSWELDING;341543 said:


> Ok heres the list i,ll update it again.I,ll get a cold cut platter and rolls.
> Plowmeister-i,ll let you know
> Jd-6-folding chairs
> cat320-2bags ice
> ...


Any brand?


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Guys, I'll be in for Saturday in Stoneham. Just let me know what I have to bring. And Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Joe D;341567 said:


> Any brand?


pepsi,rootbeer,coke it don,t matter to me
Antnee77 bringing the count to 8 so far plus they be a few of my buddys hangin out as always.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I think we have all we need i have a couple of fold out tables so anyone else whos in just throw 5 bucks to help pay for the platter and where all set the food should be about 80 bucks for rolls and a large platter.So if we can get maybe 10 more guys i,ll pickup the rest of the tab.payup


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Count me in. Not sure what Time I will be able to get there tho. What you want me to bring?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Darn, I have to work. But I will be there in spirit! I think this is a great idea, get to meet face to face the guys you spend so much time talking with. And I'm glad Joe D will be there to represent the Blizzard pushin' Chevys! JK, no bashing! Have fun!


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Mysticlandscape;341624 said:


> Count me in. Not sure what Time I will be able to get there tho. What you want me to bring?


5 bucks and a smile.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Are you guys bringing the plows? I may just to have it out this year


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I'm not bringing mine but i will have the lightbar with the two new led's i put in


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

No Plow just lights.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I just might showup kind of a long hall.
but it's not snowing anyone bringing cards.
Someone should call the local plow dealers to do a demo for free 

Are you near the F1 racing ??


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Joe D;341670 said:


> Are you guys bringing the plows? I may just to have it out this year


I would if I was closer. I'm sure as hell not hauling my blade 60+ miles, but I will have my lights to show.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

daninline;341746 said:


> I just might showup kind of a long hall.
> but it's not snowing anyone bringing cards.
> Someone should call the local plow dealers to do a demo for free
> 
> Are you near the F1 racing ??


no i,m about 10miles north of boston off I-93


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

if i was closer i would come, but 2.5 hours is a bit much for me, lol i hate driving.


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

I've got to work so I cannot go


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I will post directions and a final count on whos going thursday night after 6pm.Also will be allowing anyone who is coming and enjoys welding to test out some of the equipment in the shop.So if your plow is in need of some minor repairs or you need a new edge bring it and the bolts and will fix it up.:waving:


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

I can see it now. All those lights going and someone is going to think it is Logan. =]


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

WetChicken;341990 said:


> I can see it now. All those lights going and someone is going to think it is Logan. =]


LOL, dont you know it!!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

ADMSWELDING;341943 said:


> I will post directions and a final count on whos going thursday night after 6pm.Also will be allowing anyone who is coming and enjoys welding to test out some of the equipment in the shop.So if your plow is in need of some minor repairs or you need a new edge bring it and the bolts and will fix it up.:waving:


Sounds great. Do you have a torque wrench by any chance?


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

i have to work in middelton till probably around 530, think i can come in late?


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Ill probably go if im not stuck working too late. Prob will have the smallest truck of the bunch, but ohwell


----------



## Mass4x4fun (Nov 17, 2006)

Count me in too, it looks like rain Sat. If it turns to snow there should be more Get Together's planed.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

we gotta have some kinda "strobe off" or something like that!! LOL!....adam..how nice are your neighbors??


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

it's all commercial except for one side that has a condo building .


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

cat320;342521 said:


> it's all commercial except for one side that has a condo building .


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

stobe off thats discriminatory to us with halogens... j/k


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Antnee77;342138 said:


> Sounds great. Do you have a torque wrench by any chance?


If i don,t one of my neighbors in the complex does, why you ask?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

ADMSWELDING;342645 said:


> If i don,t one of my neighbors in the complex does, why you ask?


Obviously his nuts must be loose.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I have been meaning to torque down my lug nuts to 140 ft. lbs., but I don't own a torque wrench. It's really not that big a deal, just thought of it when you mentioned the welders and stuff.


----------



## WINTERGROUP (Dec 10, 2004)

*Get Together*

When ? Where ? What Time ? Sounds Good, Not Having Any Snow We Need Something To Pass The Time


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

WINTERGROUP;342732 said:


> When ? Where ? What Time ? Sounds Good, Not Having Any Snow We Need Something To Pass The Time


Saturday, 12/30 from 4-7 PM at admswelding's shop.......35 Pomeworth St. Stoneham MA.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm up for it! I'll be down. Def. will bring my strobes....even though you can't see them.
James


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

Detroitdan;342688 said:


> Obviously his nuts must be loose.


LMAO!Now that is funny


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Well looks like I'll be gone all weekend. I was hoping to change my plans around, but it didn't work. Have fun guys. I'll be at the next one!


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Count two more people in my bro and I will make the trip


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

My dad is going also...still trying to get Yaz to come....we're just trying to think of an excuse to get out of the house 
James


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*updated head count*

Jet
JD
MASS4x4
cat30
mcw
antnee
plowmeister
pats
winter group
mystic
joe d
Jg landscaping
mike33087
Did i miss anybody?
Now do we get a large cold cut platter or small?If everyone shows will need a large and i hate waste so if you are not going please be considerate and let me know by 5am friday.
thanks bill adams


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Billy no waste call Bob next door at Stoneham towing lol


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

i'll put left over food away!! lol, trust me!! xysport


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*not sure*

not sure if he posted it but BlueLine Ent is gonna come as well. he is also going to talk to kevin from Cassidy Corp. to see if he can make it. Blue line i sa emergency warning products installer so he will have lots of info on the strobes and what not, good friend of mine who does great work, cannot wait till sat....see you all then


----------



## plowinzr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

im in just give me a time, date, and place


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

plowinzr2;343215 said:


> im in just give me a time, date, and place


sat 4-7 in stoneham 35 pomeworth st is the address.
Ok so i,ll order a large platter that settles that.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Everyone still on for tomorow?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

sure am!!! can't wait!


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*trays ordered*

1 large cold cut platter ordered and 3 dozen french rolls.pickup tommorrow 3pm.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

what's the MA weather looking like in your area tomm. adam??


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

looks like a dusting late


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I just watched NECN and they said a dusting to 2" for southern Maine, NH, and northern Mass. I guess we'll have to see. Of course I'll be driving to Maine. The first "snow storm" of the year, so there will be wrecks everywhere!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

We have a dusting in Portland,ME right now just enough to cover the roads and it has been snowing for an hour already seen 5 fender benders, nothing serious just people sliding into one another. It is nice to see some snow for the first time in awhile.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Have some snow or pellets falling here . good old weather guys saying it would come late or is this just the preview .


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

we got closing in on half an inch on the ground comming down good and steady!! Who's going to be the one to call the meet if need be? I'll go even if we get the full 2"...i know jglandscaping will as well.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I'll still be there there will not really be enough for me to worrie about


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I got to about the hampton tolls and turned around the roads are horrilbe i saw 10 accidents and 2 rollovers. I will still be there what about everyone else?


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

yup a little dusting and all the idiots are crashing..
saw 8 on rt 111 in hampstead on my way home....


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

our snow totals here keep going up...we are at 2-4 now (me and jglandscaping) so, it looks like we may be comming late if we can come at all. We'll see though and will let you all know.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

ill still be there...the town wont call us unless unless we hit 3 inches or a prediction of more than that imminent


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Stow MA I have ~ 1/2 inch and still coming down I'll be plowing payup I may come late. If you orderd the platter I'll send you the $5. can we do this again for mid week? you know plan a get together so itle SNOW!!!!!


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

closed the range early.. going to the get together on time in the snow :redbounce :bluebounc


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Anyone got their blades on?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;344366 said:


> our snow totals here keep going up...we are at 2-4 now (me and jglandscaping) so, it looks like we may be comming late if we can come at all.


You lucky punks, i got 14 rain drops on my windshield and that was it. 35degrees. Hope the meet goes go and you there are some pics.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

weather guesser was wrong what a surprise, we got a lil over an inch, i had to plow a few of mine that want it clean scraped and james is finishing up his salting....we'll be up there, just a lil bit late!!! see you all soon!


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*thank everyone*

Well i,m glad the get togther went over smooth, meet alot of nice guys and seen alot of cool trucks just as i figured thanks too everyone that came the platter was eatin up and there was little left.Maybe will get a good hit this year who knows? It is looking bad but things could turn around and fast this is new england and as they say if you don,t like this weather just wait a 24 hours it will change and fast.:salute:


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Adam, thank you very much for hosting the get together...it was a great location to be able to show off the trucks and strobes and not be bothered by neighbors. Sorry james and i couldn't get there sooner but, we had to plow, whodathunkit on the day we plan this, we get plowable snow!!!LOL Definitely was good to put some faces to the names on the site that we talk to so much on here. Hope to have another one at some point!! Thanks for everyone who came, it was great meeting you all!!


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

The meeting went good, put some faces to names. 
Adams thanks for having it at your shop.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Adams thanks for the use of your shop! I might be calling you for some minor welding work, well that is if it snows more than once a year


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I had to plow so i got there late, but had a good time and saw some bright strobes if we plan to do it again but make it a bigger gathering will we get a bigger storm?purplebou


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Adam for hosting it at your shop. Was pretty cool that it was actually snowing out, but got none down here! Good to meet everybody.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

good time last night at billys shop.. thanks for hosting it


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*Plow repair in during party update*

The plow that rudely interrupted the party was cut apart today i got all the bottom mold board off in just under 1hr with the O/A torch.I,ll need to replace the bottom 6" of the 1/8" moldskin that sits behind the cutting edge as i anticipated but i,m still confident i can bring this in at 4hrs to MASS4X4 disbelief but he did seem interested so i figured i,d keep you guys updated if anyone else cares also.I can,t get any steel till Tuesday so tomorrow will spend some time grinding and preparing i do have the skin sheet in stock just no 4"x4"x1/2" angle for the mold board assembly.Also would like to give mass4x4 and plowmeister a thumbs up on there creativity on there backdrag edges and bumper weights those are some slick ideas i liked them both guys.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi all
I do not wish to be nit picking, However there is a "Plowmeister" from southern Michigan in this newsgroup. My name is "ThePlowmeister"


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

no pics?????


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

theplowmeister;344980 said:


> Hi all
> I do not wish to be nit picking, However there is a "Plowmeister" from southern Michigan in this newsgroup. My name is "ThePlowmeister"


Sorry The New England Plowmeister  .Sorry No Pics, i,m still digital camera less santa missed me this year.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I thought you might show us how some of those toys worked last night  when you brought it in. 

Had a good time last night .


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

cat320;344996 said:


> I thought you might show us how some of those toys worked last night  when you brought it in.
> 
> Had a good time last night .


The smoke is brutal i did not want to smoke everyone out cat,But if anyone wanted to try a welder out they should have spoke up i would have gladly fired one up.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Glad everyone got there OK. Wish I could have gone. The drive to Maine was nuts. We got a dusting here and it got worse as we went north. Central Midcoast Maine got around 3-4". Accidents were everywhere. There had to be a 40 all together last night. It was crazy. It took like 6 hours when it should have taken about 4. The roads sucked up north. It caught everyone off guard. It was fun to drive in some snow again. I forgot what it felt like.


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

*No Technology*



ADMSWELDING;344991 said:


> Sorry The New England Plowmeister  .Sorry No Pics, i,m still digital camera less santa missed me this year.


Don't feel bad. I still take em the old fashioned way too. My 4yo can wrk this computer better than me.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

theplowmeister;344980 said:


> Hi all
> I do not wish to be nit picking, However there is a "Plowmeister" from southern Michigan in this newsgroup. My name is "ThePlowmeister"


DUDE! your jeep was SICK!!! awesome stuff you got going in there!!! Love the air suspension tied into the plow in the front....do you think that you could over heat the compressor having it on and off so often when plowing? REALLY cool nonetheless!!


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Billy, wtf? i live a half mile from your shop and this is the first i've hear about the get together this past Saturday:realmad: . I could have brought the 95 Chevy that you rebuilt the frame rails on, i'm sure the guys would have liked to have seen what a 9ft blade with a double cutting edge will do to a 3/4 ton Chevy frame. Then again you've done work on pretty much all my stuff at some point. Anyone who needs welding of fab work done in eastern MA - Adams is the guy you want, Great work done in a timely manner and more than fair pricing. Hope you remember me next time you plan a get together


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

i figured you frequented this site enough you might have seen this thread but i also thought you may have been out of town i don,t know why, you missed a small party nothing compared to the x-mas spread.SORRY BUDDY.


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

jglandscaping;342782 said:


> I'm up for it! I'll be down. Def. will bring my strobes....even though you can't see them.
> James


How did the invisible strobes go over? Do you expect to corner the market with them?


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

I wish I could have made this meeting, but we had company coming from Ct. and we needed to clean, ahh, I mean prepare. =]

I do amateur photography, so I will be sure to bring my camera and equipment for the next one. We can line the trucks up and I can do a long exposure to show off all the lights, also I will do individual pics of them. I will cut a deal for a group photo, and only charge double of what I was thinking of charging.  


Jason


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

anyone hear or know what happened in alton the other nite?


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

wirenut fill us in


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I just heard....*



wirenut;345427 said:


> anyone hear or know what happened in alton the other nite?


 I just heard what they said on the news...That a private plow truck had struck and killed a pedestrian walking down the road.That the plow truck was not plowing .........
Anyone else?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I heard the guy was walking in the middle of the road.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

i heard that a guy was walking and got hit and killed by a plow


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.boston.com/news/local/new_hampshire/articles/2006/12/31/pedestrian_hit_by_plow/


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

mcwlandscaping
The air compressor is suppose to be 100% duty cycle. wesport 
When I used a converted sendyn AC compressor (I would get used from the junk yard for $40) they would last about 1 year before it would crap out.


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

WetChicken;345418 said:


> I wish I could have made this meeting, but we had company coming from Ct. and we needed to clean, ahh, I mean prepare. =]
> 
> I do amateur photography, so I will be sure to bring my camera and equipment for the next one. We can line the trucks up and I can do a long exposure to show off all the lights, also I will do individual pics of them. I will cut a deal for a group photo, and only charge double of what I was thinking of charging.
> 
> Jason


sounds reasonable... If my schedule allows, I may pop in on the next one. Well, depending on where it is too


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

that sucks for the driver probably heading to work and the dude walking, his car probably got stuck or something and he was trying to get help.. that stinks


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

adams i was looking your business card today and it says a division of adams industries, is that other members of your family? what does it encompass


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

spittincobra01;345574 said:


> sounds reasonable... If my schedule allows, I may pop in on the next one. Well, depending on where it is too


I am in Bow, so we could meet somewhere in Manchester and ride together. I have a 4dr Yukon, so we can take that and pick up more that don't want to show their lights.


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

WetChicken;345862 said:


> I am in Bow, so we could meet somewhere in Manchester and ride together. I have a 4dr Yukon, so we can take that and pick up more that don't want to show their lights.


thank you for the offer, if it ends up being a long travel I'm sure there would be pleanty of takers on a car pool. My light bar is scheduled for delivery tomorrow, but until my protech bar comes in (my birthday present in Feb) it will be a magnet mount and we can just put it in the back of your truck


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

or on it if you'd like  prsport


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

JET enterprises;345616 said:


> adams i was looking your business card today and it says a division of adams industries, is that other members of your family? what does it encompass


My father was a self employed auto-mechanic/transmission re-builder,now retired for a few years i ran both business under the same insurance policy thus Adams Industries DBA Adams welding/Transmissions.Had one blanket policy covering both companies.


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

spittincobra01;345884 said:


> or on it if you'd like  prsport


Now you're talking!!!!


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*Plow Update*

Moldboard is on,all welded i got 10 feet of welding on the skin piece left.And mount the cutting edge.Everthing has gone smooth so far but i bid this job at 5 hrs not 4 i think i may have told you guys 4.The total bill will be around $575 to $585 so i,m over by 85 bucks my bad.payup


----------

